# Camo Patterns for Slingshots?



## StealthNinja (Sep 1, 2011)

Anyone have a favorite camo pattern they would like to see on a slingshot?

Here's a collection of Camo Patterns from around the World
http://www.hassayampasurplus.com/Camo.html

I hope more manufacturers start adding a camo line.

The above slingshot is by Peter Hogan of milbroproshotuk.com


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

i had a camo knife and cannot find it


----------



## StealthNinja (Sep 1, 2011)

Out of all the camos out there, A-TACS Forest Green is one of my favorites.

It's due out in November.

http://blog.predatorbdu.com/2011/08/tacs-fg-new-temperate-camouflage.html

Official Website
http://a-tacs.com


----------



## Slingshots rule (Apr 5, 2011)

nice


----------



## Cake Bandit (Sep 1, 2011)

aaaand then I drop it.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Muticam is extremely versatile and usable in many environments worlwide. Definitely my choice, I wish latex and Theraband were available in it too.

http://www.multicampattern.com/


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

aaaand then you tripped over it.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Only if you're a dumbass...camouflaging your slingshot is a moot point if your bands are bright colored and shiny. Shine is more of an issue than color in regards to this. In any event, the camouflage of your equipment has to be 100%, including your clothing and exposed skin to be truly effective.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2011)

edit


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

The pattern isn't bad, the problem with some patterns is you can't get all the needed items in said pattern, although sometimes you can mix and match. I think camo for the bands would be just as important and would add value as a hunting tool. While most of the slingshot is cover by your hands while shooting, you are not shooting or poised to shoot all the time, as well as you extend the frame exposing your arm/arms when you do shoot. I do not agree that it is a fashion statement, at least for me. Stalking is an art, and not a forgiving one. Bow hunters seem to understand this emphatically. How many thera band blue colored bows do you think a hunting bow manufacturer would sell?


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Here's An epoxy Ergo I made in my attempt to make a camo frame... I think its pretty cool..


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

nice cammo patterns there mate, but like someone has already said, unless you are dressed in cammo, you have cammo bands and have cammo on your face and hands its pretty pointless lol,	but saying that i do realy like the cammo affect, its more just for appearance though


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

gamekeeper john said:


> unless you are dressed in cammo, you have cammo bands and have cammo on your face and hands its pretty pointless lol
> 
> its more just for appearance though


Sometimes I do have camo on. As for bands, these are options:
http://elasticaengin...&products_id=87

http://elasticaengin...4&products_id=6


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

I view it as a color option, and camo is very marketable right now. I very seriously doubt anyone with a camo slingshot, feels they are invisible.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Performance Catapults said:


> I view it as a color option, and camo is very marketable right now. I very seriously doubt anyone with a camo slingshot, feels they are invisible.


As I explained, in order for it to work %100 camouflage of all your gear is needed. Of course nobody feels invisible with a camouflage slingshot by itself. Nobody is invisible with complete camouflage by itself. Where and how to move as well as how to see is also required in order for it to work.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2011)

Yes, camo is kind of an art but a completely overrated one. Camo colours for slingshot rubber? Simply use black, they are far too small to distract even black is the "worst of all good colours". Bowhunters could also run around in black and white as well, that is all a deer can see. I never subcribed to the idea to wear the same camo all over. Often a solid olive or khaki or even simple grey for a trouser along with same camo for the jacket works much better. The most important rule remains strong anyway - don't move if you want to hide.

cheers


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm waiting for someone to come out with pizza camo, since all I shoot is pizza boxes it should give me a edge.....








hey if you like camo go for it,( I hear it's the new black ) me I dont......
Hogans catty's are top notch no mater what the pattern, and in the end it's quality that counts.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

E=mc² said:


> Yes, camo is kind of an art but a completely overrated one. Camo colours for slingshot rubber? Simply use black, they are far too small to distract even black is the "worst of all good colours". Bowhunters could also run around in black and white as well, that is all a deer can see. I never subcribed to the idea to wear the same camo all over. Often a solid olive or khaki or even simple grey for a trouser along with same camo for the jacket works much better. The most important rule remains strong anyway - don't move if you want to hide.
> 
> cheers


Well, it sure is good to know you city boys as usual got it all figured out.


----------



## StealthNinja (Sep 1, 2011)

Another favorite is GreenZone by Hyde Definition http://www.hydedefinition.com


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Why put camo on a slingshot when it's going to be covered by your hand.... because it looks cool, that's why.... and you've got to admit, that Predator in the first picture with the camo on it is very cool looking on _many_ levels!


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

it does look totally cool no doubt about that

i own many airsoft related pieces, one of them done in multicam duracoat, makes people jaw drop

need to coat my trijicon ACOG, but then i cannot use it for the swat style guns (yeah i know swat doesn't use ACOG but....)

and multicam does help especially when my weapon is protruding out of the cover, i assume any cam is better than no cam


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

I've sat still with my daughter in the woods, and we had squirrel, chipmunks and rabbits coming within 10' of us. We were wearing t-shirts and blue jeans.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Performance Catapults said:


> I view it as a color option, and camo is very marketable right now. I very seriously doubt anyone with a camo slingshot, feels they are invisible.


You are absolutely right. But I think it does look pretty sweet! I like it.


----------

